# Trailer business liquidation auction, Omaha, NE Oct. 23, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

LOTS of trailers, tools, ladders, and a few tractors for auction, Here is a link:

http://www.nitzauctions.com/trailer.htm


----------

